

Wait, Who Says My Tweets Belong to Google or the Library of Congress? - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.thebigmoney.com/blogs/sausage/2010/04/14/wait-who-says-my-tweets-belong-google-or-library-congress?page=full

======
doron
Why, the EULA you agree to in order to use the service. question answered.

